# Leaving two sibling puppies alone together



## sportsman1539 (Jan 22, 2011)

My manager got one of the puppies from the same litter that I got my pup Sammie from. He decided his pup was too much for him to handle right now so my mother decided she would take her. Well she is moving in her new house in a week so Im having to baby sit the sibling for the next week. Well so far, she has been here for about an hour and has been dominating Sammie. They got into a couple small fights but nothing too serious. BTW, they are 11 weeks old now. My question is should I leave them alone together? I would crate them but I only have one crate so I was thinking I would leave them in the back yard for now. Im also guessing I should probably feed them separately? Also, it was so funny when I brought sammie's sister home today. As soon as she saw her, the hair on her back stood straight up!!lol Just like if she were an adult dog.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Does your mother have a crate for her puppy? If not, she should get one - she's going to need it! I'd borrow her crate if she has one, or suggest that she should have one and maybe offer to pick one up for her. I would personally separate them when you're not directly supervising.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

I don't think it would be a problem for them to eat next to each other but I agree- I'd get another crate and separate them when they can't be supervised.


----------



## sportsman1539 (Jan 22, 2011)

Yea she has a crate but its out of town in storage right now. She will be getting it when she moves her stuff next weekend. Ill just keep one of them in another room for now. As Im typing this, they just got in another big fight. Sammie decided she wasnt taking her dominating anymore and fought back. Sammie just wants to play, the other pup has a more adult like attitude and gets annoyed by her.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I'm really surprised at 11 weeks they are actually fighting! You'd think both would be happy to play, though we all know how hard GSD's play!
CL has crates cheap often, are there any listed in you location? If so be sure to disinfect it well...you can always resell it for what you paid.


----------



## sportsman1539 (Jan 22, 2011)

my pup is more than happy to play. The other pup has been annoyed by her and gets pissed off just like an adult dog would when they get constantly hassled by a pup. Sammie finally got tired of getting snapped at and snapped back and pinned her. Sammie hasnt been around alot of dogs so far but her sibling lived with another adult dog.


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

I raised two siblings. They were separated for a month, and they could not be left together after that. It took a while, several weeks, for them to get used to each other again. I would separate them unless you can supervise closely.


----------



## sportsman1539 (Jan 22, 2011)

Yea they will be separated when I'm not here. They just got into another big fight while I was walking them and Sammie pinned her down again bit her on the neck and made her hollar. They have two totally different personalities.


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

It appears that Sammy is not ALL play.


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

That isn't normal behavior for 11 wk olds.


----------



## sportsman1539 (Jan 22, 2011)

Well what do you think the problem is? They act fine around people. Sammie goes up to her wanting to play and the other pup tries to snap back at her and thats when sammie gets mad. My roomate said they are playing good together right now though.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

11 week old puppies I would leave together short term. I do not think they could hurt each other, it is most likely play and just rough play. But if it concerns you, separate them.


----------



## sportsman1539 (Jan 22, 2011)

no its not play, at all. Its all out war between them. I agree, I do not think they are old enough to seriously hurt each other. But I think I know whats going on now. Sammie is jealous... They only fight when I go out there and when I initially leave. The other pup is just interested in me when I go out, Sammie doesnt want her to come up to me at all. She starts yanking on her collar and pulling her away and thats when the fights break out. I monitored them closely by looking out the window just to see what they would do when I would leave. At first they had some small fights but then they actually would play with each other. They got some toys, played tug, and never got mad at each other at all. The funniest thing is the crate... The crate that I have is actually getting too small for Sammie now. Well the other pup decides to get in the crate, well Sammie did too... So you got two twenty something lb pups crammed in a crate that is too small for just one of them. They both fell asleep in it together. lol. Then I came out and it was all out war again...


----------



## sportsman1539 (Jan 22, 2011)

Well so far so good today... no major fights. They snapped at each other at first and then I left and everything has been great since. They have been playing together alot. I would really like to just leave them in the back yard together while I'm gone. Do you think they could actually seriously hurt each other at 11 weeks?


----------



## CassandGunnar (Jan 3, 2011)

IMO, no 11 week old pup should be left alone, for any reason. They should be in their crate if you cannot supervise them. 
In the current situation, I would not leave them alone at all. Someone should always be supervising them.


----------



## MrsWoodcock (Oct 21, 2010)

sportsman1539 said:


> Well so far so good today... no major fights. They snapped at each other at first and then I left and everything has been great since. They have been playing together alot. I would really like to just leave them in the back yard together while I'm gone. Do you think they could actually seriously hurt each other at 11 weeks?


You never know, personally 2 GSD's at 11 weeks shouldnt be able to really hurt each other... but i wouldnt leave my 11 week old outside while im gone. Even if it was just a run to the gas station for 2 minutes. I dont even leave my 1 1/2 year old, and my 10 month old outside while im not home to supervise.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

No matter how many times and ways you ask this question no one is going to say it's safe to leave them alone together (and most will certainly say a big no to 11 week old pups in a backyard) if they are not in 2 separate crates. 

Maybe they would be. But who would want to be wrong?


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

I would never leave an 11 week old puppy in a yard unsupervised. (I wouldn't leave my adults out there either) They can be stolen, eat something they shouldn't (puppies are notorious for eating sticks, rocks, etc), escape, get tangled up in something/injured.....etc.


----------



## sportsman1539 (Jan 22, 2011)

Well I was doing the crate thing with sammie for the first few weeks, but Im gone from my home up to 8 hours at a time so I'm not going to leave her in a crate that long. IMO, its just not right. She's young too and cant hold her pee so she ends up peeing in the crate too so then i have to give her a bath because the smell is horrible. And I know german shepherds shouldnt be bathed too often. 

I will keep them separated when Im not here.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

If you can set up an x-pen or get a small kennel that can fit indoors, set up a room for each (gate off the kitchen, a bedroom all puppyproofed) things like that so they each have their own area and a potty area (not sure how that would work).


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

or get someone to come in and let them out of their crates mid day.

Leaving an 11 week old puppy outside roaming your yard is risking a sick, injured, missing or dead puppy.


----------



## sportsman1539 (Jan 22, 2011)

Myamom said:


> or get someone to come in and let them out of their crates mid day.
> 
> Leaving an 11 week old puppy outside roaming your yard is risking a sick, injured, missing or dead puppy.


 
I dont have anyone that can let them out during the day... That is part of the problem. Ive read alot about crating and in IMO, the best option for the both of us is to let her roam free in the yard. When she gets a little older and can hold her pee, I may start crating again. Im also still feeding her in her crate just incase I end up crating her again. There is no way for her to get out of the yard and there is nothing for her to get into or tear up. Shes also been through two sets of shots so I think she is pretty much immune from diseases.


----------



## MrsWoodcock (Oct 21, 2010)

sportsman1539 said:


> I dont have anyone that can let them out during the day... That is part of the problem. Ive read alot about crating and in IMO, the best option for the both of us is to let her roam free in the yard. When she gets a little older and can hold her pee, I may start crating again. Im also still feeding her in her crate just incase I end up crating her again. There is no way for her to get out of the yard and there is nothing for her to get into or tear up. Shes also been through two sets of shots so I think she is pretty much immune from diseases.


 For your sake... i hope your right. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## sportsman1539 (Jan 22, 2011)

There is no way for her to get out because the yard is surrounded by a privacy fence. There also used to be a pool in the yard that is now filled in so around the perimeter of the fence is nothing but concrete about 3 feet wide so she cant dig out.


----------



## JustMeLeslie (Sep 15, 2010)

Can you get a small outside kennel then? I mean it is really dangerous to leave a young puppy loose. If I am going to be away from home for a long period of time(5 hrs.or +/weather permitting) I put her in the outside kennel. It is totally safe and it gives me peace of mind. I would worry constantly if I left her unsupervised loose in the yard. I have a totally secure fence too, but I just can't do it. I crated her when she was younger until here recently now that she is close to 8 mths. I feel she is old enough to be outside kenneled occassionally.

Anyway, if you could I would get an outside kennel. They come in all different sizes and can be used for yrs. to come. We have one kennel that is over 10 yrs old. It has been through many puppies and dogs over the yrs. It was well spent money-good investment.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

And as long as you have a small outside kennel, you can put it right in a bedroom or kitchen...for an 11 week old puppy.


----------



## Kris10 (Aug 26, 2010)

Please consider some of the other options offered above (ex: putting a larger pen inside) before leaving your pup outside unattended. There are plenty of people here who work full time and have not resorted to putting their young pups out all day. At that age I wouldn't let the pup out even to just go to the bathroom without supervision. They can find trouble very quickly


----------



## sportsman1539 (Jan 22, 2011)

I think you people worry too much. I know there is nothing for her to get into and no possible way she can get out without jumping the fence. lol. If I thought there was anyway she could get out, I would crate her. This fenced in part is just part of the back yard, its not even that big of an area. Picture a swimming pool with the concrete that goes around the edge of the pool. Thats how big of an area it is. Ive been doing this with sammie for the past week now and had no problems at all. As far as the other pup, Im only keeping her until next weekend so Im going to crate her and keep her in another room.


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

No...we've just seen it all. 
I hope no one steals her...she's a pretty hot commodity. I hope no one accidentally leaves a gate open (meter man, etc), I hope she doesn't bark and disturb the neighbors, hope no one flings poison over the fence, hope another animal doesn't get in, hope you have no rocks or anything in your yard she can ingest that isn't good for her..........and the list goes on.
Not making this stuff up...just seen it one too many times.


----------



## JustMeLeslie (Sep 15, 2010)

sportsman1539 said:


> I think you people worry too much. I know there is nothing for her to get into and no possible way she can get out without jumping the fence. lol. If I thought there was anyway she could get out, I would crate her. This fenced in part is just part of the back yard, its not even that big of an area. Picture a swimming pool with the concrete that goes around the edge of the pool. Thats how big of an area it is. Ive been doing this with sammie for the past week now and had no problems at all. As far as the other pup, Im only keeping her until next weekend so Im going to crate her and keep her in another room.


I think we all thought you meant your whole yard is fenced and you were going to leave your puppy free to roam the entire large yard. That is what I thought so I understand now what kind of area you are talking about. The area is small and totally secure kind of like a kennel or x pen?


----------



## sportsman1539 (Jan 22, 2011)

Myamom said:


> No...we've just seen it all.
> I hope no one steals her...she's a pretty hot commodity. I hope no one accidentally leaves a gate open (meter man, etc), I hope she doesn't bark and disturb the neighbors, hope no one flings poison over the fence, hope another animal doesn't get in, hope you have no rocks or anything in your yard she can ingest that isn't good for her..........and the list goes on.
> Not making this stuff up...just seen it one too many times.


You have no idea how my yard is setup. There is no neighbor on one side of me and the neighbor on the other side is a good distance away. Flings poison over the fence, give me a break. If she cant get out, another animal cant get in unless its a cat. The latch on the gate is broken so I have it screwed shut until I get a new latch. The only real danger is someone steeling her. 

Yea the fenced in area is probably 15ftx30ft.


----------



## Kris10 (Aug 26, 2010)

Is there a reason why you won't try to make other accommodations for your pup?
I don't think anyone here is posting advice to mislead you. You came here to benefit from the experience of others, right? I would rather hear from someone with experience than find out the hard way. 
If I knew making a simple change in how I did things would make my pup safer I would certainly consider it.


----------



## sportsman1539 (Jan 22, 2011)

I said earlier why I wouldnt crate her anymore. Im not typing all that out again


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

That wasn't the only option people were offering as an idea for indoors. If you would like it can be copy/pasted.


----------



## sportsman1539 (Jan 22, 2011)

sportsman1539 said:


> Well I was doing the crate thing with sammie for the first few weeks, but Im gone from my home up to 8 hours at a time so I'm not going to leave her in a crate that long. IMO, its just not right. She's young too and cant hold her pee so she ends up peeing in the crate too so then i have to give her a bath because the smell is horrible. And I know german shepherds shouldnt be bathed too often.
> 
> I will keep them separated when Im not here.


Read that above. That is the reason Im not crating. Indoor crate or outdoor crate, it doesnt matter. I come on here asking about keeping two siblings together which I took everyones advise and separated when not being supervised. I didnt want it to turn into what I do with my own dog on my own time. I think i know whats best for my puppy and given the situation, she is better suited in the fenced in area than a crate at the moment.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I would not have any problem leaving two eleven week old puppies together outside in a kennel run, inside a fenced yard, but I would definitely have an adult dog in a run between them and any outside gate. 

Usually my puppies have an inside x-pen, doggy door to an outside pen, and whether I am there to supervise or not they can let themselves in and out. 

But no way would this be ok in any neighborhood, nor for every situation. For one thing, I do have adult dogs that I do not think anyone wants to tangle with. And often pups this age may still be housed with their dam -- I am never in a hurry to separate the dam from the pups, generally I have a method for her to escape them when she wants to. 

But as for leaving eleven week old pups together unsupervised -- all the time. When I got Tori back, she went to my brother at nine weeks and came back at 15 weeks. At that point, I could leave her together with Heidi, but not with Whitney. Whitney and Heidi could be together, but if I put all three together, two would gang up on Tori. But that was four weeks older that these puppies.

If you are at all concerned about someone stealing your puppy, then it IS a major concern, and I would not leave the dog outside at all on its own.


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

heavy sigh. 

sportsman, i see you're in alabama. do you know what bundlers are? well, they're operating far and wide, in every area of the country. i don't know what your physical set up is, so i'm not going to come to any conclusions about the security of it, but please protect these puppies. 

and i do worry...alot. i see and hear way too often about what goes on as the crap-bags of the world perpetrate unspeakable harm to innocent creatures, selling them to dog-fighters, selling them to research, selling them to those who would breed them to death. these people are brazen, they get dogs out of yards, off porches, out of cars. and when the dog is gone you'll never know what happened to them. or you could find them staggering and wobbling around, drooling from some weird poison someone's thrown into the yard. take a moment and entertain that possibility.

oh yea, i worry way too much. but here's the deal, i see where this stuff happens EVERY SINGLE DAY. chances are it's not going to happen to you. chances are. and i'm pretty sure there's no use in trying to talk you out of taking those chances. but somebody else who's on the fence about the subject just might read this and be influenced to err on the side of safety for their dog. and then my rant will have had a purpose. thanks for indulging me.

wishing for safety and security for all the animals of the world, young and old.


----------



## sportsman1539 (Jan 22, 2011)

Sammie is just really acting weird right now. She has no interest in me at all. The other pup has more interest in me than in Sammie. Sammie is constantly jumping on her neck and grabbing her with her mouth and even pulling on her ears. Thats another thing im scared of is them damaging each others ears while Im not watching. Basically Sammie is the one pushing the issue and causing the other pup to snap at her. Sammie never comes up to me when the other pup is around but as soon as the other pup comes to me, Sammie jumps on her back and starts biting her on the neck and pulling on her ears. Im ready for my mom to get this pup so I can have my normal sammie back. lol


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Which is the one inside with your smells all day - Sammie?


----------



## sportsman1539 (Jan 22, 2011)

Neither... They both stay outside. The other pup stays in a room on the outside of the house that isnt connecting to the inside. Sammie gets the fenced in area of the yard.


----------



## sportsman1539 (Jan 22, 2011)

Now I'm trying to figure out if there is something wrong with sammie. She constantly bites the other pup on top of her neck until the other pup snaps and of course Sammie snaps right back. I can hardly get sammies attention because she is so focused on the other pup. Is she trying to dominate the other pup or does she just want to play constantly and the other pup doesnt? I just dont get it because the other pup is dying to see me and Sammie doesnt give a crap and starts biting her on the neck.


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

what is it you don't get? these are puppies being puppies. this is why lots of times you'll see advice here on the board to not get two puppies at one time. of course that doesn't apply to you because only one is your's. even tho they are puppies being puppies, they can (and sometimes do) hurt each other.


----------



## sportsman1539 (Jan 22, 2011)

katieliz said:


> what is it you don't get? these are puppies being puppies. this is why lots of times you'll see advice here on the board to not get two puppies at one time. of course that doesn't apply to you because only one is your's. even tho they are puppies being puppies, they can (and sometimes do) hurt each other.


 
You say its puppies being puppies but they both act totally different towards each other. If they were both going after each other and biting each other on the neck, I would agree with you. But Sammie wont leave her alone. The other pup doesn't want anything to do with her most of the time.


----------



## zyppi (Jun 2, 2006)

Why ask if you won't listen?

They are puppies, puppies play roughly. Pinning each other, growls and show of teeth is all part of the play. 

If you want "yard dogs," you really shouldn't have German Shepherds. 

Pay attention and give them your company, individual attention and lots of interactive play.

Get them each a crate large enough to house them when they are adults and take them out for potty breaks often. You'll have house broken pups within a week.

These are things they need as much as they need food and water.

If you're in over your head, find them a new home that can provide the care and attention they need.


----------



## sportsman1539 (Jan 22, 2011)

zyppi said:


> Why ask if you won't listen?
> 
> They are puppies, puppies play roughly. Pinning each other, growls and show of teeth is all part of the play.
> 
> ...


Read the whole thread before you start assuming. You should know what happens when you assume. If you would have read the whole thread, you would have seen where some people say this is not normal. The other pup is going to my mothers at the end of the week too so READ THE WHOLE THREAD FIRST!!!!!!!!! This behavior im talking about has nothing to do with crating. BTW, my pup is house broken because I spend alot of time with her in the house when I come home from work. I have cut out many activities that I normally do when I get home just to spend time with my pup. You act like I just have a dog that Im throwing in the back yard and not giving any attention to. YOU HAVE NO IDEA HOW MUCH TIME I SPEND WITH MY PUP!!!! And as far as your yard dog comment, my parents have a german shepherd that is now 14 years old that I grew up with so I know alot about german shepherds. I TAKE OFFENSE TO YOUR COMMENTS IF YOU CANT TELL. DONT TELL ME TO GET MY PUP A NEW HOME BECAUSE I CARE ALOT ABOUT MY PUP. Im asking these questions mainly to make sure my pup is on the right track and to make sure this isnt a sign that she is going to be aggressive towards other dogs when she gets older.

I know the difference in play vs fighting. Like I said, I had a GSD growing up so I knew how she played with other dogs and it does come off as fighting sometimes. But when you have two dogs in each others face going nuts that is not playing!!!


----------



## JustMeLeslie (Sep 15, 2010)

How about tethering one to you to keep them separate? It sounds like Sammie is obsessive almost. Jamie used to be obsessed with Victor. It was so bad I tethered her to me to keep her from biting his sides and neck. Well, he was grown, but it still sounds like the same thing just this is with two puppies.


----------



## sportsman1539 (Jan 22, 2011)

JustMeLeslie said:


> How about tethering one to you to keep them separate? It sounds like Sammie is obsessive almost. Jamie used to be obsessed with Victor. It was so bad I tethered her to me to keep her from biting his sides and neck. Well, he was grown, but it still sounds like the same thing just this is with two puppies.


 
Interesting... I might just give that a try tomorrow and see what happens. The problem is the other pup is obsessed with me right now so she still wont be getting away from Sammie. It does sound like the same thing you went through with victor and jamie. Obviously she only does this with the pup. I took her to my parents house to see what would happen with their adult GSD and she is not even almost obsessed with her. Sammie gets growled at by her and runs away and leaves her alone. lol. The same thing happens with other adult dogs. I guess she sees her sister(they were separated for a month) as a puppy too that she can bully up on and get away with it because this doesnt happen at all with adult dogs.


----------



## JustMeLeslie (Sep 15, 2010)

Is there anyone that you could tether the other puppy to? You could keep one with you and someone else can tether the other to them. It really doesn't sound like Sammie needs to be around the other puppy at all.


----------



## sportsman1539 (Jan 22, 2011)

yea she just provokes a fight everytime. If the other pup is getting water, sammie has to go to the same bowl and get water. If the other pup is sniffing something, sammie has to interfere and sniff too. Where the other pup goes, sammie goes.


----------



## JustMeLeslie (Sep 15, 2010)

sportsman1539 said:


> yea she just provokes a fight everytime. If the other pup is getting water, sammie has to go to the same bowl and get water. If the other pup is sniffing something, sammie has to interfere and sniff too. Where the other pup goes, sammie goes.


Yes, that definately sounds like what Jamie was doing too. Victor moved she moved. If I gave treats,carrots,toys it didn't matter what she spit hers out and would run over and steal his. I have had to work really hard with her because she still continued to do this stealing even after Victor was gone. She has come around tenfold with this. I again suggest tethering.


----------



## sportsman1539 (Jan 22, 2011)

Which is exactly why Im not feeding them together. All **** would break loose if they were fed at the same time. Luckily Im not raising these two together. Just gonna have her a few more days. But I will be taking hher over to my mothers from time to time


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I think the one pup is a little shell shocked from being in the new place, and so she may be acting differently, but they are still just puppies being puppies. 

If these are both females, then taking her intermittently to your mothers might not work out at all. Be aware, that they may not get along as adults whether they are spayed or not, especially if you are unwilling to let them play as puppies.


----------



## kidkhmer (Jul 14, 2010)

Let em sort it out.


----------



## zyppi (Jun 2, 2006)

Ah geez... don't assume I didn't read the whole thread.

You're not listening to advice, you're either looking for someone to agree with you or you're seeking a magic solution. 

Unless you've had a lot of experience with GSD pups, I wouldn't advise trying to raise two at a time, and most of us who have had experience know better than to try.

These pups need individual attention, consistent, calm training and lots of upbeat interaction and praise.

They are little puppies now and we're trying to help you. You need to get a grip while they are small.

Soon they will be jaws and paws.

What are you going to do when they are 12 month old?

_Loving them_ is not enough. 

You need to listen and learn.

If you are ever going to have them inside, and GSDs deserve to be part of the family, they need to be crate trained and house broken asap.

That's step one.

It's doable and you can do it if you're really committed to these dogs.

Right now you're headed down a path that will end with two unmanageable dogs.

Instead of shouting - caps = shouting, be open minded and listen and learn.

BTW, highly doubt 11 week old siblings will harm each other. Probably most play and some jockeying for top spot.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Zyppi, if you read the whole thread, then you would know that one of the puppies belongs to her mother and will go back home soon.


----------



## zyppi (Jun 2, 2006)

the way I read it was pup would go back periodically.

To quote the OP
"But I will be taking hher over to my mothers from time to time"


----------



## sportsman1539 (Jan 22, 2011)

selzer said:


> Zyppi, if you read the whole thread, then you would know that one of the puppies belongs to her mother and will go back home soon.


 
EXACTLY!!! You are not reading the whole thread zyppi... IM NOT RAISING TWO PUPS TOGETHER. ONLY ONE IS MINE. First off, she comes inside all the time when Im home. If you would have read the whole thread, you will see where I stated that. I also said where she is house trained. I havnt had an incident in the house in almost 3 weeks now. Before that, she was squating down to pee almost everyday that I brought her in. This thread got off track when people started talking about me crating her. I was seeking advice on whether or not to keep two siblings together during the day, not whether I should crate my own pup. And I did follow the opinion of most on here and kept them separate. You are constantly assuming and you have no idea in reality what is actually going on in the house. Everything you stated I should do with my pup I do on a daily basis. Do you think I would join a forum and learn about my pup if I was not trying to raise her right? The only advice that I havnt taken is the crating advice which I didnt ask for advice for in the first place. I weighed my options and the best fit for me right now is to not crate her. But that doesnt mean I wont in the future. Now please read the whole thread .............


----------



## sportsman1539 (Jan 22, 2011)

zyppi said:


> the way I read it was pup would go back periodically.
> 
> To quote the OP
> "But I will be taking hher over to my mothers from time to time"


Meaning when I visit my mother, I will take Sammie over there to socialize with her sibling from time to time.


----------



## zyppi (Jun 2, 2006)

sportsman1539 said:


> EXACTLY!!!Now please read the whole thread ...................


Unnecessary.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

And, that COULD be a problem. Hard to say, really. I would do so regularly. Usually bitch bitch aggression is between pack members, so you might be ok. But you may not. If not, no biggie, just leave yours home when you visit your mother. 

Hope the week doesn't run you ragged.


----------



## sportsman1539 (Jan 22, 2011)

It has actually. lol. I would never take on two pups at once thats for sure.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

It really is not THAT difficult, but you have to be on board for it.


----------



## sportsman1539 (Jan 22, 2011)

yea ive read too where they end up bonding to each other and that your bond with them may not be what it could be and thats what Im looking for most in my dog.


----------



## kidkhmer (Jul 14, 2010)

Let em sort it out ! Struth......if anything...it's good exercise. It always gives me the ****s when I see dog owners who panic and scream and run around if their dogs have a snap at each other at a bbq. If the dogs aren't locked up in mortal combat and its a quick growl and nip ending in one running off....domination has been asserted and that's that. They will be sniffing each others bumblehole soon enough.


----------



## sportsman1539 (Jan 22, 2011)

well they were engaged at first. I have a video on my phone where I happened to catch them getting into it but I dont know how to get it on my computer. Ive tried letting them sort it out but they just constantly fight.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I would keep them separated if they are downright being nasty.. Years ago, I had bought an 8 week old male from a litter of 7,,two weeks after getting him, the breeder was offering me another male out of the same litter (he was returned),,I was no way going to take him , but a friend of mine did..We got them together and they HATED each other..

It was NOT puppy play, it was downright nasty nasty I hate your guts and wanna kill ya type behavior..They NEVER got along, although, we could walk together, but for them to interact, forget it, it always ended up being a war...


----------



## sportsman1539 (Jan 22, 2011)

Yea they got into a couple nasty fights today. They never really get teeth on each other when they fight but it looks terrible. I tested them out with each other with food and no way would I try that. I put sammie in her cage and fed her and closed the door and I let the other pup out and she got about 4 feet from the cage and sammie started growling and she went back a few more times and sammie kept growling. lol. Shes going to my mother's friday night though. Ive actually got somewhat attached to this pup because she really is sweet as she can be. Very affectionate pup and never bites!!! What else could you ask for from a pup?


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

sportsman1539 said:


> yea ive read too where they end up bonding to each other and that your bond with them may not be what it could be and thats what Im looking for most in my dog.


Ya know I read that over and over and over again. But I kept Babs and Jenna together -- same kennel, for 15 months, they are more interested in me than each other. 

Heidi, Whitney, and Tori -- Heidi and Whit were together until 15 weeks when Tori came back, then I had Heidi and Tori or Heidi and Whit together until I got the new kennels built when they were about 12 months old, and every one of them is more interested in me than each other. 

Milla and Ninja, they were together for a good year, each of them is more interested in me than each other. 

Joy was together with her brothers Woden, Blitz, and Shadow for six months. She is totally bonded to me.

Bear and Beansy shared a kennel until Bear went home at ten months old. Dolly went home at almost four months, and came back at just under six months old. She was kept separately from Bear and Beansy and has been separated ever since. Beansy went home a couple of weeks ago and is bonding well with her people, as did Bear. Dolly on the other hand, she could care less about me. All she cares about is the other dogs. She runs back and forth and back and forth, leaping into the air, high pitched barking. 

It is really odd that the only one of my dogs that was separated relatively early from her fellows, is the only one who is more bonded to other dogs than people. I think that it is just her personality, more independent. 

I do not think letting two eleven week old puppies play and live together for a week will make dogs that will not bond to you.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

sportsman1539 said:


> Yea they got into a couple nasty fights today. They never really get teeth on each other when they fight but it looks terrible. I tested them out with each other with food and no way would I try that. I put sammie in her cage and fed her and closed the door and I let the other pup out and she got about 4 feet from the cage and sammie started growling and she went back a few more times and sammie kept growling. lol. Shes going to my mother's friday night though. Ive actually got somewhat attached to this pup because she really is sweet as she can be. Very affectionate pup and never bites!!! What else could you ask for from a pup?



Cupcake will be seven weeks old on Thursday. She has no siblings. She fights with her mother, LOUDLY. She has not drawn blood. It LOOKS absolutely awful. But it is just play. They play rough. Her mother plays rough with her too. But she is also very careful with the puppy. But she makes her squeak. Actually, today when I was cleaning out the box, I put cupcake on the floor in the whelping area. I heard them going at it and turned around, and there her mother is, completely outside except for her head which is sticking through the doggy door, and Cupcake and she are having the time of their lives play-fighting. If you did not know it wasn't for real, I don't know. I have joked that she is Cupcake/Church I keep telling Cupcake's new owner that she bites and is viscious, but she wants her anyway -- darn!


----------



## sportsman1539 (Jan 22, 2011)

i totally agree with what you said about bonding. One week wouldnt make a difference. I was just saying one of the reasons why I wouldnt raise two pups together would be for that reason. 

I understand the difference between play fighting and real fighting. You can tell when a dog is pissed off. Especially when one dog is not even playing with the other in the first place.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

If I had an eleven week old puppy that was "pissed off" like that I would be looking into a behaviorist, and training classes, and NILIF type stuff NOW. 

That is not normal. Eleven week old puppies are playful usually roll with the punches pretty well. Serious aggression at that age would be an area for concern. 

What lines are these puppies?


----------



## sportsman1539 (Jan 22, 2011)

Free!!! Im thinking they may have a little something else in them. Supposedly they are purebred but there were never any papers because the mother wasnt registered but the father was. I got them from a customer of mine who owns the mother and father. The pissed off puppy ends up being the other pup. And its only because sammie is latched on to her neck and wont let go and when the other pup snaps, sammie snaps back and thats when they start going at it. The only problem I could possibly see in the future with the other pup is maybe fear aggession of other dogs. Other than that, she is great with people and children and has a temperment I have never seen from a pup. Heres a pic of both of them. 

Sammie is the first one and Mya is the second.


----------

